# Compact liquid AIO



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Building a thin PC - similar in size to a 2U platform. Plan it to mount it to the VESA 200x200 on my TV. Essentially, it'll be a 12"x12"x1/4" aluminum plate drilled and tapped for the mATX standoffs, with mesh sides and plexiglass top.

I went with a Gigabyte A320M AM4 board with a 250GB M.2 drive and I'll put 16GB of DDR4 in it. Haven't picked which Ryzen processor yet.

Because the modern CPU coolers are so large, I'm considering my first foray into liquid cooling. Reviews seem shaky on both CoolerMaster and Corsair All-In-One water systems that are under $125.

Can somebody suggest a good All-In-One system that would be easy for a WaterNovice to sort out? Preferably with a 120x120 radiator, but I could make a 120x240 work I suppose.


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

Generally speaking, and i have installed aound 150 more more AIO setups over the years it has more to do with the actual specific unit itself (how well it was tubed and the tubing attached) and how pliable the tubing is when you install it - that it keeps it's integrigty. H50-55-60 (*Corsair*) is very easy to install and I have used various *Deepcool* & *Coolermaster* & *NZXT* 120-240-360 units as well, only a few leaks here and there but rare because when I install I keep the wrangling of the tubing at a minumum. I have also used what you might call off-brands they are ok but you never know what you're actually getting with those in terms of fucntionality until you install it so I tend to stick to well known brands bolded above.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

SpareChange said:


> Generally speaking, and i have installed aound 150 more more AIO setups over the years it has more to do with the actual specific unit itself (how well it was tubed and the tubing attached) and how pliable the tubing is when you install it - that it keeps it's integrigty. H50-55-60 (*Corsair*) is very easy to install and I have used various *Deepcool* & *Coolermaster* & *NZXT* 120-240-360 units as well, only a few leaks here and there but rare because when I install I keep the wrangling of the tubing at a minumum. I have also used what you might call off-brands they are ok but you never know what you're actually getting with those in terms of fucntionality until you install it so I tend to stick to well known brands bolded above.


Thank you. Is there any advantage to one brand over the other, or are they generally all the same system that has been rebranded by multiple companies?


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

You're welcome :smile:

As far as advantages there are a few here and there but generally many of them are indeed made by the same few companies and then they add thier own "picks" for tubing, any clamps, and rads and shell style. Most 120 AIO's dont need to use software to work fine you just hook it up to USB (usually for RGB -ARGB etc) and a connector on your mainboard for "PUMP" or other if you don't have that one. I cant say I would have any favorites from 120 AIO's of the brands I mentioned but I personally use the Coolermaster ML240L RGB AIO on a Ryzen without issue. Honestly I would be perfectly happy with air too with something like a Hyper 212 or Cryorig H7 or even the stock cooler if all I did was gaming and the cores were not super stressed (which isn't the case I do other things like video editing).


----------

